# Iron-X safe to use on stainless steel exhaust



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

With a smaller capacity (200 cell) Sports Cat, mixed with V-Power and slight overfuelling, my exhaust gets pretty crudded up quite quickly. 

I normally just indirectly soak it with snow foam (never shoot straight up the pipe --- oooo errrr) then hit it with a wash mitt or wheel brush to clean the crap out from inside the tip. 

Can I hit it with Iron-X before I polish it up, or is that going to cause me problems with staining of the Stainless Steel?


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Not tried wire wool? followed by a metal polish such as AF mercury or britemax twins.


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

Mattwilko92 said:


> Not tried wire wool? followed by a metal polish such as AF mercury or britemax twins.


Not tried wire wool, but I do use Auto Glym Metal Polish and seems to get a nice shine.

I was just wondering about the Iron-X as an intermediate step in between washing and polishing.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Wire wool 0000 grade with a metal polish you're choice then I would coat them with this stuff:

http://www.max-protect.co.uk/ultimate-nano-coat-v3.html


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions. But for now, whilst I've got no money to purchase addition products,

*Is Iron-X safe to use on stainless steel exhaust components?*


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

yes it is :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Is iron-x/fallout remover what you need though?

I didn't think the exhaust soot/particles were metallic.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've always used wheel cleaner on my stainless steel exhausts (normally Bilberry) and never had a problem. Easiest way to clean them. 

They still look like new.


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Is iron-x/fallout remover what you need though?
> 
> I didn't think the exhaust soot/particles were metallic.


Who knows? Thats why I want to know if its safe, so that I can give it a go and let you know


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Mate iron x isn't going to do the job so why are you wasting expensive product on something it wasn't designed/meant to do.
Plus if you knew better you wouldn't be asking :wall:


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

I used it on my old car and it brought the exhaust up like new with just a jet wash and that was fully de-catted. Its not as effective on the new car though so I just use britemax metal twins now.


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

suspal said:


> Mate iron x isn't going to do the job so why are you wasting expensive product on something it wasn't designed/meant to do.
> Plus if you knew better you wouldn't be asking :wall:


Surely there's going to be some metallic particles coming through the exhaust system as the engine internals rub against each other. I've seen other Fiesta ST's at a similar age / miles as mine on a rolling around, and the amount of tiny metallic particles coming out the back of the engine was startling, so there's definitely the potential for some iron particulates to be present.

So tbh, I would say I "knew better". But thank you for your input.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I use either a wheel cleaner or just a APC mixed at 10-1 and that works fine for my Stainless pipes. I wouldnt waste Iron X on your exhaust as its only carbon/soot on the inside and tar splashes / road grime on the outside


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Gtechniq M1 .... I had some tar stuck to the exhaust that tar X couldn't remove. M1 took it off in a flash!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=297133

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=312163


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Yarde said:


> thanks for the suggestions. But for now, whilst I've got no money to purchase addition products,
> 
> *Is Iron-X safe to use on stainless steel exhaust components?*


Ironx is safe to use on stainless steel , it will decon small irons that attached on the surface, 
will not stain or anything, 
i would advise after full cleaning, to coat it with any kind of glass coatings, Dlux would work well on any metal surface.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

No harm at all in trying ironx on your pipes, I did and it reacted quite a lot. It's not a waste of product even if it doesn't react at least you know then. You only need a couple of sprays anyway. 
Gonz. 

Just to confirm the fallout was on the outside of exhaust not the sooty insides, I use a wheel cleaner and brush for that part.
Gonz.


----------

